# Neues Telekommunikationsgesetz: Mehr Verbraucherschutz, höhere 0900-Kosten



## technofreak (24 Februar 2007)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=418


> News vom 23. Februar 2007
> 
> Neues Telekommunikationsgesetz: Mehr Verbraucherschutz, höhere 0900-Kosten
> Am 24. Februar tritt das novellierte Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) in Kraft. Das Gesetz beinhaltet mehrere Regelungen, um Verbraucher in Zukunft besser vor teuren Tricks mit Mehrwertdiensten, R-Gesprächen und SMS-Abonnements zu schützen. Allerdings wird nicht alles besser. Die Politik ist, wie befürchtet, vor der Mehrwertdienste-Lobby eingeknickt und hat die Tarifobergrenzen bei 0900-Nummern angehoben. Damit können Anrufe zu diesen Nummern ab jetzt bis zu drei Euro pro Minute kosten.
> ...


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Telekommunikationsgesetz: Mehr Verbraucherschutz, höhere 0900-Kosten*

siehe dazu  die Diskussion 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46331


----------

